# Are there side effects to PMV vaccine?



## hilary (Jun 20, 2002)

Are there any side effects to the PMV vaccine?

Hilary


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Yes, My Tooty got vaccinated yesterday and today he is so tired, sleepy and can't fly very well..He won't eat I must force feed him and flew up to the door and fell to the floor








He is also wobbly and can't preen his wings because it hurts when he twists his neck around...

That's about all the side effect my pijjie has.

Mary

P.S I have been told that a pigeon can act totally normal after the vaccine or can puff up and feel abit sick, So it depends on the pigeon.


----------



## hilary (Jun 20, 2002)

But the side effects are mild or can they actually be dangerous?


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

I don't think they can be dangerous..
If the pigeon is a carrier of a mild PMV then one should not vaccinate as it will make it much much worse.

Mary


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

shouldn't be dangerous (as long as they are vaccinated properly)

I've known people to vaccinate their birds and put them right in the shipping crates to go to races...


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Hi, Hilary!

All true. Vaccines often produce varied side effects in individuals of the same species.

In the contingency Mary cites, Hercs would have to be blood tested for PMV-1 proir to innoculation. But then one wonders, if you can arrange for that, why not have a vet handle all of this?

The vaccine is given as a subcutaneous injection in the neck because major complications have arisen from intramuscular injections of this preparation. Currently, there is no oral version of this vaccine available. Just who is going to give Hercules this shot?









Incidentally, there is a passerine form of PMV-1 as well, so the sparrow and the finch are not home free either. See how this snowballs?









For free flying birds, such as Hercs, I'd recommend vaccination for PMV-1 and Paratyphoid. Since Hercs picks around in the soil outside, I'd recommend the paratyphoid (salmonellosis) shot too. Dirt can easily harbor salmonella. Since the onset of PMV and salmonellosis can be virtually identical, this is a doubly good idea.

Some pigeons survive PMV-1. I often suspect that Bernie rode this out when I found him. It can leave the bird with permanent neurological damage of any varying degree (sounds like Bernie). Such a bird will not remain a carrier of the virus forever, and will have a natural immunity for an undetermined length of time. Such a bird left flightless by PMV, can go on to have a normal, albeit "grounded" life, and have perfectly normal offspring. 

A fatal reaction to a vaccine is always a possibility--no matter how remote. Statistically, a raptor attack or an inadvertent (or intentional) poisoning carry a higher risk.









It ain't easy being a parent, is it?









PIGEONS FOREVER!!!

--Ray


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Hi, WhiteWings!

I don't doubt you one bit! In college, most of us got flu shots. Some of us were laid up, while others didn't miss a beat!









--Ray


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

I agree with Ray!

If Herc goes around freely he should have a paratyphoid vaccine too.

Yesterday the man asked me about it and I told him Tooty doesn't need it because he is in door..The PMV vaccine is important for me as I had 7 cases of it on my balcony so I really don't want Tooty to end up with it.


Mary


----------

